# Wheaton Glass Museum



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

I visited the Wheaton Glass Museum on Saturday with my wife. Here are some pictures we took.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

3


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

4


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

5


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

6


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

7


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

8


----------



## epackage (Apr 2, 2013)

Those aren't all Wheaton pieces are they Steve?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

9


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

10


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

11


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

12


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

13


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

14


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

15


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

16


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

17


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

18 Now were talking early South Jersey.......


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

19


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

20


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

21 Nice Historical flasks


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

22


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

23


----------



## epackage (Apr 2, 2013)

To be totally honest Steve this just looks like what I figured the inside of your house looks like after all the pics you've shared of your collection...[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

24


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> To be totally honest Steve this just looks like what I figured the inside of your house looks like after all the pics you've shared of your collection...[]


 Not even close Jim


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

25 Glass factory Money scripts,the Port Elizabeth is super rare.That is one I wish I owned.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

26 Eben Whitney the Glass mgr for the Whitney Glass works 1863


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

27 I pulled a Genie out of the largest bottle ever blown..........  Nah its my wife[8D]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

28 I told you it is the largest bottle ever Blown by hand....


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

29.    Not a big fan of modern art however the work that went into this one I can appreciate. This object was larger then an adult cat.I surprised Gary milkglass hasn't snatched this one up yet!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

30


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

31 Boston and Sandwich and New England Glass works Curtain Rosettes.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

32


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

33


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

34 This is neat a glass coffin........


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

35


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

36


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

37


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

38


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

39


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

40


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

41


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

42


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

43


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

44


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

45


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

46 sorry about the focus[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

47


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

48


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

World famous Glass artist from my Hometown of Mantua New Jersey. Paul's paper weights sell for 20 to 30 thousand dollars.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

50


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

51


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

52


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

53 All of these are Wheaton Products from 1878 to 1920


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

54 Not a big fan of modern art as stated earlier but this one I sniffed out[8D] Nosy jar[8D]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

55 This is all glass


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

56 Glass paint brush, I can appreciate the work and craftsmanship that went into this one.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

57


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

58 I tried to get my wife Judy to make it appear she was drinking out of the glass,but after two minutes of instructions from me the photographer lower your head ,left ,right ,no higher,lower,close your hand ,no wait open it a little......  this is the best I could do before she would have strangled me[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

59 Modern art again I can appreciate.......


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

60 Aliens.......


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

61 This one is neat, a chess game made out of glass......


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

62 An original map showing New Jersey from the mid 1700s  Wistarburgh is noted (Glasshouse)  that is how important Americas first successful glass works were.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

63 Judy under a famous poem.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

64 Boston and Sandwich Hurricane and Whale lamps


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

65 Wistar and Stanger glass on loan from my Friend Hank Flowers. The bottle has got to be the prettiest Chestnut bottle I have ever seen.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

66 I Love this bottle!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

67


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

68


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

69     3 ringed Decanters, back two on the far right were blown by the infamous Thomas Caines from Boston


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

70


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

71 New England's finest!!!  Keene,Coventry,Boston and Sandwich,The New England Glass Manufactory


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

72  This is a super rare one,the one that started it all.....The Crowleytown Mason Jar. I found shards of this jar at Crowleytown earlier this past year.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

73


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

74 Some rare bitters colors and types......


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

75 Not rare at all but I gave my dug example of this beer bottle to Cyberdigger Chuck last year. This bottle sports a large Male lion on side of the bottle.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

76 Some glowing Vaseline glass.........


----------



## Steve/sewell (Apr 2, 2013)

Enough for now my hand is hurting from clickers cramps!! more tomorrow.


----------



## epackage (Apr 2, 2013)

No need for me to go now, great pics Steve, thanks for the ride...[]


----------



## zecritr (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow as Epackage said thanks for the ride


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow Steve great post!! love that glass and I dont just mean the bottles!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice trip through the museum,and my feet aren't even tired []


----------



## 2muchstuff (Apr 2, 2013)

VERY NICE  ,answered a question . in pic 33 the easter eggs, dug one years ago ,always thought egg but could not prove it .NOW that is prove enough for me of course no paint


----------



## 2muchstuff (Apr 2, 2013)

sorry forgot to embed


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 2, 2013)

One day soon, time to go and get that lotto ticket first though.
 In the meantime, nice virtual tour. Thank you!!!


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Steve that was fun.  Like the bottle in 12 with the steamship embossed on it.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bravo Steve , great photos.


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Steve, nice coverage.  It is time for me to get back there again.  I have it on my do list because I have heard that they have several old wooden molds, and I think the would be worthy of some study.  I used to know two museum directors, but I know that neither one of them is there now.  Retirement thins us older ones out of the business world.  RED Matthews


----------



## sandchip (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for taking us along, Steve.  That would make a nice place to live.  Now if Corning would just display their stuff like that!


----------

